# Coffin Couch



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

How cool is this?

http://wikiwig.com/2009/06/coffin-couch/


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

that is cool...I don't want one though


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I bet someone on this site could build one for less than $3500


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool, but ouch $3,500. Don't want one that bad. I agree with Roxy. I'm sure there's some folks here that could do better for less $.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I think that couch was on an episode of Wife Swap.


----------

